# Rayshot's SuperSure pouch review



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Uniformity.
Symmetry.
Size.
Weight.
Flexibility.
Strength.
Durability.

Every one of these words can be used to describe a SuperSure pouch made by Ray. He has a product that he can be proud of.

Why all the adulation over a simple pouch?
Well the pouch is where "the rubber hits the road". The last link and what you hold when lining up your shot. Sure, you don't need a precise perfectly made pouch if all you're doing is shooting at soda cans from 50 feet.... but if you want the kind of accuracy it takes to consistently split cards, or blow up marbles from longer distances, then every little thing helps.

Ray's precision made pouches are the best out there right now. His attention to detail is absolutely second to none... and I honestly can't recommend them enough.... they ARE the pouch of choice if you want to do all the really cool trickshots and stuff that require every part of your setup to be as perfect as possible so you CAN do them in the first place.

So if precision and accuracy are a REAL concern of yours... and you absolutely want only the best... then the SuperSure pouch is what you need.

Check out the pictures below.... after THOUSANDS of shots I use the same ones over and over and over again... wearing out many bands in the meantime. Strapped on to my favorite slingshots and used extensively you can see some that have been used compared to some that are brand new:










My favorite of Ray's line up right now (but am also currently testing the "Super Pouch" shown on the target Shrike above):










My Son and Wife's favorite is the 5/8" more straight pouch.... keep in mind this is Ben's favorite slingshot as well, and he has shot pretty much anything and everything you can find in a driveway out of it!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)




----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

I agree 100%!!
Those are the very reasons SuperSure pouches are standard issue on each and every FlippinOut Slingshot.

Ray knows his pouches!!!


----------



## BaneofSmallGame (Sep 22, 2010)

I second the thoughts of Bill, Beanflip, and Nathan!!!

Great review, I've got to get on my review at some point. Ray deserves it, although I'm sure he has no trouble selling these fine pieces....

Cheers - John


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

I really appreciate the review Bill, and others on what you have tried, discovered and enjoyed. I have put much time effort and agonizing over the hide, it's character and a few other things I have learned, to come up with a product that is exceptional.

The pouch that is to be offered soon called the "SuperPouch", has been a cause of much anxiety and excitement. Waiting for sufficient testing, is a test in patience!!

But I have to say I love all the pouches I have made. And I have some seriously well used ones.

Pouches and the inconsistency in the hides always irked me and I wanted to do the work for myself for a great pouch and be able to share a worthy product.

I *genuinely* thank everyone who has taken the step to try them out.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

SuperSure pouch is very good, SuperPouch is amazing!
Ray knows his stuff and does more testing than you would believe. The result is a perfectly sorted out, quality product.


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

This is a great review bill, you took your time and the results speaks for them selves.
The results clearly define the quality of Ray's pouches.

Thanks for a detailed review !


----------



## TandocTools (Oct 2, 2011)

I got a sampling of Ray's entire pouch line in the other day and I am blown away by the magnetic pouches. I have my Dankung Luck Rings set up with a single 18/42 tube and this pouch and I never saw an afternoon pass so quickly. Reloading takes half the time and there is no more dropping or fumbling with the smaller shot--drop it on the pouch and it stays put until you shoot it. My LR set up this way is now embedding the 1/4 to 3/8" shot into the pine fence behind my target! For small shot, these pouches are unbeatable! Thank you, Ray!


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

SuperSure pouches are the best! I am glad others are catching on to this fact too. I have pouches from Ray that have gone through 10+ bandsets and are still shooting strong. Best value for a pouch, bar none!!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Great review Bill.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

He's da man!


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Awesome pouches, perfect texture for a clean release everytime. And they last forever and a day. I have a pouch that I've shot more than 4000 shots on. The best 2$ I ever spent


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

pop shot said:


> Awesome pouches, perfect texture for a clean release everytime. And they last forever and a day. I have a pouch that I've shot more than 4000 shots on. The best 2$ I ever spent


Thanks Steven and you other guys.

For some without trying them and evidencing what you and others do, may not see that the value of them is like you said, good money for what you get. I take all the work out of what it takes to find, make and cut a pouch that is, "SuperSure".

The link for more info below.
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/7662-pouches-magnetic-and-non-magnetic-bonded-hide-supersure-pouches/


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

I had the Honor to shoot with Nathan the other day. After shooting a couple of different set-ups built by Nathan, all with the pouch being discussed, I bought several, in two different sizes. Yesterday, the pouches went on all my units and their extra band sets.

They feel good from the start, but after a couple of hundred shots they just get better.

Great product!!

Bill


----------

